# RANCH MODEL - PHOTO EXTRAVAGANZA



## Trever1t (Jul 30, 2012)

Was invited to join a group of Photographers, Make Up Artists, Hair Stylists and Models for a whole day photoshoot. With over 800 frames I'm only 1/3 the way into editing. Hope you enjoy, I'm open to hearing your critique!


MODEL:Anabelle Dang
MUA: Anabelle Dang




_POR1611 by WSG Photography, on Flickr

Model: Christine Nguyen
MUA: Chloe Huang




_POR1583 by WSG Photography, on Flickr


Model: Alyssa Tapparo
MUA: Chau Nguyen




_POR1565 by WSG Photography, on Flickr


Getting Ready
MUA: Chloe Huang
Model: Christine Nguyen




_POR1375 by WSG Photography, on Flickr

The good stuff is still to be edited....there were about 12 models, 15 MUA's and 30 photographers. Awesome day.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 30, 2012)

There must have been something really interesting to the left! 

Nice shots, Bill. 3rd model is quite stunning.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank Tyler, I have to laugh because I find #2 the most attractive


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 30, 2012)

Number 1 I would have probly edited out that bruise, and maybe smoothed some of the skin on the left leg as it created ickyness rubbing on her other one.

2 and 3 are awesome.  Great shots man.

4, eh...just not my thing with the super bright going on...but that's just me.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah, I just noticed the bruise when I posted here. I took over 800 frames yesterday and have been culling and editing all day, still have ~500 to go through so edits are quick and to the point, as much as possible. Had I seen the bruise I would have cleaned it up though! 

Thank you for your comments!


----------



## JFC (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi,

Just joined this forum, and look forward to get some lesson from you guys.

i like model no. 3, she's the gorgeus one.   no.2  model is preety, the MUA is so amazing in there, like the MU.  No.1 model is also cute surely will bring some power look if the MUA try gothic style.  but pardon me, thats depend on each taste.  But all of the photo is taken very nice, i like them all


----------



## Derrel (Jul 30, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Thank Tyler, I have to laugh because I find #2 the most attractive



Huh...number two is nice, but the first one catches my eye...


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah, for sure, she definitely has mystique. Love her hair!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 30, 2012)

30 photographers???


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 30, 2012)

yep! a dozen models made it less of a free for all though...


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 31, 2012)

Make Up Artist Chau N. allowed me to talk her into modeling while everyone was looking elsewhere 




Chau N. by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 31, 2012)

#1: woof!

#2: woof woof!  



But seriously..  Nice work on these! Great light control on #4. 

Gosh, what fun.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Make Up Artist Chau N. allowed me to talk her into modeling while everyone was looking elsewhere
> 
> 
> Chau N. by WSG Photography, on Flickr



Allright!!! I am obviously living in the wrong friggin state!! lol!  Lovely work... lovely models!


----------



## topazsol (Jul 31, 2012)

Love number 3!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 31, 2012)

charlie, there are bunch of meet like this in Denver area.  You usually pay like $20-$60 and they have bunch of models and MUA.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 31, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> charlie, there are bunch of meet like this in Denver area.  You usually pay like $20-$60 and they have bunch of models and MUA.



...and frustrated photographers.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 31, 2012)

I am sure there are (in reference to GTG in any area), this one was 100% free but I gladly would have paid to join if that was the deal.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 31, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> I am sure there are (in reference to GTG in any area), this one was 100% free but I gladly would have paid to join if that was the deal.



Whisper when you say that. The organizers might be listening.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> charlie, there are bunch of meet like this in Denver area.  You usually pay like $20-$60 and they have bunch of models and MUA.



I wasn't referring to the meet! Just the women!!!  Lol


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 31, 2012)

Model: Leslie Vera
MUA: Elaine Yen Than




_POR1691 by WSG Photography, on Flickr


Model: Leslie Vera
MUA: Elaine Yen Than




_POR1695-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Damn.... you want a second shooter? lol!


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 31, 2012)

[h=6]Model : Angela Babi
 MUAs : Dung Le 
 Hairstyle : Tina Tiên Tr&#7847;n[/h]


_POR1724-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


I am officially half way through! The sexy stuff is still to come


----------



## JFC (Jul 31, 2012)

The beauty from the models combine with the capability of yours made wonderful masterpiece,  i am amaze. great job man.... thumbs up


----------



## snowbear (Jul 31, 2012)

<speechless>


----------



## Mach0 (Jul 31, 2012)

Trever1t said:
			
		

> Model: Leslie Vera
> MUA: Elaine Yen Than
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/trever1t/7687627534/
> ...



Love this. Good stuff man. Care to share the lighting?


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 31, 2012)

Light was all natural, some reflected white and some gold. No animals were harmed in the making of this film.



Model : Erica Alexandra
MUA: Cali Nguyen




_POR1739 by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't normally C&C here.  I really like these - especially #2 and #8 (up two). There are a couple of nit-picky things on this last one: I'd consider removing the dark spot on her left cheek, under the eye, and (the dirty-old-man coming out) I would have had her zip up her shorts!


----------



## JFC (Jul 31, 2012)

All in man.. bring 'em out... lol .  U need assistance bringin' the bags, etc or whatever.... ??  i'll join then.  Love to all things related wif beauty.
btw for the model : Model : Erica Alexandra, where u put the lighting?  in lower left or right ? or none used?   since i saw in the photo looks like shade area there.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 31, 2012)

snowbear said:


> I don't normally C&C here.  I really like these - especially #2 and #8 (up two). There are a couple of nit-picky things on this last one: I'd consider removing the dark spot on her left cheek, under the eye, and (the dirty-old-man coming out) I would have had her zip up her shorts!



Snowbear, thank you for the C&C. My most common error is to miss the little things but in this case her beauty mark is part of her and I was hesitant to remove it. These images are for her (and the make-up artist) as much as they are for me. 



JFC said:


> All in man.. bring 'em out... lol .  U need assistance bringin' the bags, etc or whatever.... ??  i'll join then.  Love to all things related wif beauty.
> btw for the model : Model : Erica Alexandra, where u put the lighting?  in lower left or right ? or none used?   since i saw in the photo looks like shade area there.



No lighting other than a reflector 

Here she is again!

Model : Erica Alexandra
MUA: Cali Nguyen




_POR1743 by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Jul 31, 2012)

As with anything, if the customer wants something a certain way, so be it!  A wonderful job, from an amateur's viewpoint.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 31, 2012)

All very nicely shot, Bill! My one real "ouch" is ms. Babi  in the outdoor shot by the fence. The light across her shoulder is just too harsh! Even with that... it is a nice shot, but that keeps it from excelling!


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes, I agreee, it is one that I am not very happy with for that reason. Unfortunately it was the best of the lot and I don't think i have much more of that little cutie.


----------

